# Heat...battery...



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

There are probably a thousand threads to this question but I 
am in somewhat of a hurry... So I hope you don't mind me just
asking instead of searching forever...









I was asked just this afternoon to chaperone a "camp-out"
for this years Senior class... They are all setting up tents
on the soccer field. Well... been there done that....
NOT going there again! LOL

My question is *what can I run with just the batteries?
*I think I will be too far away from a power source to 
plug in.

I can run the heat right??? AND it will get me through 
the night? lights??? Water pump???

I have two batteries.

Thank you!
MaeJae


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes you will have heat from the furnace and the lights, fridge, radio, water pump all work off of the 12v from the batterys. James


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You'll be fine for a single night MJ. Run the furnace all night long







The only things you won't be able to use are the microwave and air conditioner. Enjoy!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you so much for the reply!!!
Like I said, I've roughed it before and I'm over that... 
I guess I'll have to due without the microwave popcorn though!!!









I just wanted to make certain...
MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have Fun

Remember to fill your water tank and drain your gray. You will be amazed how much water you can use over a weekend. Your battery should last the weekend as long as you use it wisely.

Thor


----------

